# A question about preparedness culture



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

This is something I've been wondering about, long before I came to this forum.

Over the years I've met several preppers and survivalists, and gone through many books and websites. I've noticed that the overarching political climate of the culture is very conservative. I'm not pointing this out as a value judgement. But because the need for prepping is universal, it does pique my curiosity.

Again, please don't take this question in a confrontational spirit. My academic background is in anthropology, so I love asking these questions wherever I go. Can someone help me understand this?


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

If you've decided to become a prepper, you've already figured out the government isn't going to keep you safe from cradle to grave. It is completely consistent to be somewhat conservative once you've made that conclusion. It doesn't mean every prepper is going to be conservative on every issue, and there are some self described liberals among preppers, but if the government isn't going to be there when you need it the most, . . .

BTW: There is no "prepper culture". Most of us don't know each other and intend to keep it that way.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

notyermomma said:


> Over the years I've met several preppers and survivalists, and gone through many books and websites. I've noticed that the overarching political climate of the culture is very conservative.


I too was shocked by this when I came to the forums looking for increased awareness on how to improve my preps. I didn't realize wanting to protect your stuff, make sure your family eats and knowing that you don't need to depend on anyone if things go wrong was a CON vs. LIB thing. 
Boy was I wrong! 
Far too often we as humans like to paint someone in the light we want to see them, it makes it easier to dismiss their opinion, even if there is lots of truth in it.



> I'm not pointing this out as a value judgement. But because the need for prepping is universal, it does pique my curiosity.


Whole heartedly agree on this. After seeing first had now horrible "aid" to those in need is handled and distributed people that don't prep, at least at the bear minimum for a few days are insane.

As we see, weather patterns are different. Look around the world and look at the strife going on. Disasters happen every day. Change is coming and I'm not going to wait til it comes to make sure I can live my life how I want too even if the grid goes down.

My grandparents who lived thru the depression were preppers without a tag. They knew the importance of having stock, "just in case" they would always say.



> Again, please don't take this question in a confrontational spirit. My academic background is in anthropology, so I love asking these questions wherever I go. Can someone help me understand this?


This is a solid question that should no doubt lead to light shedding conversations.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

What comes first, being a prepper or being a conservative? As for me, I was a prepper before I was a conservative. I've been prepping since I was in my 20's. I wasn't a conservative till I was starting my 30's.

The question then is did prepping make me think more like a conservative or was I a conservative all along and didn't know it?

There are conservatives that are not preppers and think preppers are nuts. So preppers must not be related to a political view point. 

I took a Myers Briggs personality test 3 different times over a 20 years period and every time my personality type came up ISTP. It stands for Introverted Sensing Thinking Perception. 4-6% of the general public fall into this category. I think it interesting that the percentage of preppers in the country is estimated at about 5% of the population. Is there a connection?

Does spending time thinking and then perceiving a situation make me envision a future that may not be apparent to the general public? Ya, it does. The only thing left to do is to act on it. What ever I see as happening in the future does not mean that I want it to happen, it doesn't. But if the future looks very obvious then I would be dishonest with myself not to act on it.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

There may also be a connection with those who study history... :dunno:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

If you look up dictionary definitions of liberal and conservative you will see they are no longer applicable. For example the definition of a liberalism in Webster's Dictionary includes "the autonomy of the individual", but very few modern liberals want autonomy from the government, quite the opposite. Reminds me of the video taken of people walking out of the last DNC convention. _Does the gov't own you?_ _Yes they do_ was a very common answer. Conservative is often defined as a traditionalist who does not want change. But the second part does not describe very many conservatives that I know. So before you can really answer the question 'why are most preppers and survivalist conservative' you have to actually define all the terms (accurately). Does a libertarian consider themselves conservative or something else? My personal definition of a liberal is unflattering, but I base it not on every liberal I know but on the liberals in power and their actions, choices and words.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Kultur? we got kultur? I done thought we wuz all hillbillys


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

In general terms I believe that liberals look to government to solve our problems while conservatives believe government is the problem. We have liberals on this forum but they are greatly outnumbered by conservatives. I also believe it's getting harder and harder to hang a brand on people. There are so many aspects to the people of every political party. Mostly I think it's more of a fiscal conservative who is prepping. A fiscal conservative may call himself conservative if he is also conservative on social issues. A fiscal conservative might call themselves a liberal if they are liberal on the social issues. The fiscal conservative has seen the writing on the wall no matter which political party they identify with and the writing says take care of yourself and your family because no one else is going to do it!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

As fer the politicos, there all a bloomin buncha crooks! I perty much consider myself a patriot. I vote fer who I hope has the right idear fer whats needed, don't care ifin the be a dem er a pub. 

I was born inta a lifestyle a takin care yerself, family an hepin the neighbors. We ain't counted on the goobernuts fer nothing in my family cause they ain't never been there in the first place. My folks wen't through the depression, they had ta hep themselves cause weren't nobody else gonna do it. Grandpa an grandma lived on a farm, they took care a everthin on there own to, otherwise it weren't gonna get done. 

Taday there be far to many folk what thin the goobernuts an everbody else owes em sumtin. Why work when ya can get a check ever month, food card, free medical an on an on. That be what's wrong with this country. Nobody wanna work fer a livin no more an that be what the top knotheads in dc wan't. They wan't us ta have ta depend on em fer everthin. That way they got total control. Well, they ain't got that with me an I don't thin it be that way with nobody here either. That be why were here, ta learn about bein self supportive much as we can be.

That prolly be the most politico I've done jawed on in a long spell.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Good points all around on the differences between what "liberal" means and what "conservative" means. In my mind the key to understanding why someone preps is that they expect to take care of themselves and their families, possibly even a larger group, in the event of an emergency. They don't consider government to be the primary source of support.

I have been in a tornado, a couple small earthquakes, numerous hurricanes (most recently Sandy) and I was in the WTC when it was hit.

Want to guess how many times I have been contacted by any level of government to see if I was okay or needed help?


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Geek999 said:


> Good points all around on the differences between what "liberal" means and what "conservative" means. In my mind the key to understanding why someone preps is that they expect to take care of themselves and their families, possibly even a larger group, in the event of an emergency. They don't consider government to be the primary source of support.
> 
> I have been in a tornado, a couple small earthquakes, numerous hurricanes (most recently Sandy) and I was in the WTC when it was hit.
> 
> Want to guess how many times I have been contacted by any level of government to see if I was okay or needed help?


That would be a big fat zero on the government asking if you are OK.

I don't consider myself a "survivalist" or even a "prepper" for that matter. I sure don't worry about zombie this or zombie that, as I don't have much use for movies. I do however constantly think about being prepared for any type of hardship that may impact my area. I also feel most people rely on the government for way too much. For most people in power, it's about staying in power and having control, not worrying about the "little people" , only people in their own circle. Having said all this, Prepared Society is a great place to get ideas and see what others are working on.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Like others have mentioned, people with a left-wing mindset at least economically, believe that the community should have the power and the responsibility to provide for everyone. Whether this means reallocation of resources thru taxes, controlling the means of production, restricting the perceived excess of the "wealthy", generally making rules and laws etc. Whereas those to the right economically believe in a greater personal responsibility and the government (community) having less power and control. So those on the right, if acting conscientiously have more of a personal responsibility to prepare.

As for "conservative" and "liberal" those words are rather meaningless. I am not conservative (I would not shed a single tear if our entire system was replaced with a better one tomorrow) but I am any thing but liberal in the modern sense.

Of course there are still plenty on the left who do prepare for one reason or another (for instance some believe corporations have tainted their pure and neutral government beyond repair and they will have to start it again in the future and this time it will not be corrupted  ). 

That is why this forum has an separate opt-in section for politics and religion so that people of all stripes can come here to focus on Preparedness, Homesteading, Survival, etc.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

Geek999 said:


> Good points all around on the differences between what "liberal" means and what "conservative" means. In my mind the key to understanding why someone preps is that they expect to take care of themselves and their families, possibly even a larger group, in the event of an emergency. They don't consider government to be the primary source of support.
> 
> I have been in a tornado, a couple small earthquakes, numerous hurricanes (most recently Sandy) and I was in the WTC when it was hit.
> 
> Want to guess how many times I have been contacted by any level of government to see if I was okay or needed help?


I'd say *ZERO* would be a pretty good guess, wouldn't you?

In MY arrogant opinion, Conservatives, at least the modern ones, tend to not believe the government will or even CAN intervene in any helpful way in an emergency; therefore, it's the individual's responsibility to provide for himself. Liberals, on the other hand (again, the modern ones), tend to believe that government is the end-all and be-all, that it's government's duty to intervene in every aspect of people's lives as possible, because we're *OBVIOUSLY* too stupid to do ANYTHING for ourselves.

I'm reminded of that guy to who said during one of Bill Clinton's campaign stops "We're your children!" I gotta wonder whatever happened to that guy? Probably still living in FEMA trailer somewhere waiting for his food stamps and government cheese... :factor10:


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Well that makes a lot of sense. Thanks for all your replies.

Ironically, I work in social services. So I actually *do* call people after disasters to check on them and help them get the resources they need. :teehee: But from my perspective it isn't political - it's a branch of health care.

In any case, there are plenty of good reasons to prep. My reasons are apolitical - the aforementioned "flu kit" and natural disasters come to mind. For me, social and community activities are also important prepping because they build important social capital and give people opportunities to exchange important skills. One can certainly integrate politics into that, but it's not necessary by any means. Again, thanks for the education.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

notyermomma said:


> This is something I've been wondering about, long before I came to this forum.
> 
> Over the years I've met several preppers and survivalists, and gone through many books and websites. I've noticed that the overarching political climate of the culture is very conservative. I'm not pointing this out as a value judgement. But because the need for prepping is universal, it does pique my curiosity.
> 
> Again, please don't take this question in a confrontational spirit. My academic background is in anthropology, so I love asking these questions wherever I go. Can someone help me understand this?


well... we're generally good at MATH!!!

we know that 100 BILLION dollars in taxes was taken directly out of (OUR) pockets, and it was SPENT on people who turn in WIC coupons at the grocery store with MY money buying BETTER food than I can buy, because I paid for theirs.

They dont speak English, they cant ****ing count, they cant read, but they can sure spend my tax dollars. It's almost like I resent them having a free living for nothing life. Almost. :brickwall:

And then we have academics who want to ask "why??" "how" ...

By the way, just in case you missed it. Liberalism is WHAT IS WRONG IN AMERICA.

Stop voting away MY MONEY to make YOU feel good.

If there was a constitutional amendment that if you voted for a law, you were financially obligated to FUND that law, we'd see the end of liberalism in about 2 election cycles


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

notyermomma said:


> Well that makes a lot of sense. Thanks for all your replies.
> 
> Ironically, I work in social services. So I actually *do* call people after disasters to check on them and help them get the resources they need. :teehee: But from my perspective it isn't political - it's a branch of health care.
> 
> In any case, there are plenty of good reasons to prep. My reasons are apolitical - the aforementioned "flu kit" and natural disasters come to mind. For me, social and community activities are also important prepping because they build important social capital and give people opportunities to exchange important skills. One can certainly integrate politics into that, but it's not necessary by any means. Again, thanks for the education.


Yeah, I was flabbergasted to learn your on the gov't payroll soaking up tax dollars. never saw that coming...


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Dakine said:


> well... we're generally good at MATH!!!
> 
> we know that 100 BILLION dollars in taxes was taken directly out of (OUR) pockets, and it was SPENT on people who turn in WIC coupons at the grocery store with MY money buying BETTER food than I can buy, because I paid for theirs.
> <snip>


Was this on topic? Let's try to keep a pretty solid thread on track. Everyone else seems to what to play nice here.



> In any case, there are plenty of good reasons to prep. My reasons are apolitical - the aforementioned "flu kit" and natural disasters come to mind. For me, social and community activities are also important prepping because they build important social capital and give people opportunities to exchange important skills. One can certainly integrate politics into that, but it's not necessary by any means.


I think politics has flowed into every aspect of our daily lives unfortunately. Some use it as a crutch to spout venom others see the bad and want to make it better.

In the mean time, I'm going to prep, learn new tasks for prepping and make sure my kids know too. :2thumb:


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Thank you Dakine.

Any other serious replies out there?


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Mase92 said:


> I think politics has flowed into every aspect of our daily lives unfortunately.


Right! As Carol Hanisch pointed out, "the personal is political." 

But on a more serious note, I agree and it is unfortunate. People hold way more things in common than things that divide us, and we could accomplish so much more without these wedges. That's why I try to ask questions wherever I go to understand opposing points of view.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I'll have a run at this. I think that the majority of people who choose to be responsible for them selves have some kind of rural background, I grew up way back in the bush without the grid, in fact when I took the bus to school I had to get one of the more civilized kids to show me how the toilet flushed, seriously. Being able to look after yourself environment wise is pretty important when you live in the middle of it. 
I doubt that I ever saw a public servant before I went to school (teacher) The store was somewhere you stopped on the way by and got a little bit of supplies, not a source of food, we grew or hunted that. 

the conservative VS liberal mindset is a mess, 
the religious bible thumping aspect of some "conservatives" is really annoying. 
The complete reliance on "the government, media, big business" slobber from the deep seated Libtard sheeple is even more annoying. 

Some where in between is some sort of balance between anarchy and totalitarian socialism is where society lives. 

Back to the land "hippies and the communes" were about self reliance but tended to be more protest based 

Anyone who has been involved in a club or "organized" social group and is observant will notice that most of the work is done by the same small percentage of the members, and the complaining and "knowing" what needs to solve all the problem come from another group of people who do little or nothing to contribute to the function of said group.

"Helping" people by taking away their skills to survive with out all of the modern trappings is a marketing scheme, from the "create a need and fill it" business model. 
the education system that was so cleverly designed to keep the practicle person believing that they are less intelligent, 

And the divisive political system that keeps people fighting over Republicans and democrats, or in Canada's case Conservatives and Liberals keeps people from focusing on the task at hand.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

notyermomma said:


> Well that makes a lot of sense. Thanks for all your replies.
> 
> Ironically, I work in social services. So I actually *do* call people after disasters to check on them and help them get the resources they need. :teehee: But from my perspective it isn't political - it's a branch of health care.
> 
> In any case, there are plenty of good reasons to prep. My reasons are apolitical - the aforementioned "flu kit" and natural disasters come to mind. For me, social and community activities are also important prepping because they build important social capital and give people opportunities to exchange important skills. One can certainly integrate politics into that, but it's not necessary by any means. Again, thanks for the education.


Who are you calling? After 9/11 I was contacted years later by various non-governmental organizations, but never by any level of government. For instance, there was a group trying to figure out what architectural standards needed to change and they were looking for data on how full the fire stairs were and things of that nature.

When Hurricane Sandy came through they couldn't even get the downed trees out of the roadways, which meant you couldn't have gotten an ambulance into our neighborhood. The only person who contacted us was a neighbor who heard our generator and wanted to know if we had Internet access. (We didn't)

Prepping for natural disasters, the flu, etc. And other short term events is the right place to start once you've figured out you are on your own. In fact, I would guess that most of us are well prepped for short term events and working toward being prepped for longer term events.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

My neighbor next door had 4 feet of salt water in their home during sandy. FEMA and local government did more to hinder than help. Everybody wants their money but where's the help. I told him to gut the entire house, raise it, and he and I would rebuild the entire inside. It took long nights and every weekend for a couple of months but he has a new home and I have a friend for life. The people who waited for the Government, still waiting. Being prepared means being strong, resourceful and independent. Being prepared has nothing to do with politics but more about a mindset that looks like a throwback towards the old ways of life, at least for me


----------



## grakita (Dec 13, 2013)

notyermomma said:


> Well that makes a lot of sense. Thanks for all your replies.
> 
> Ironically, I work in social services. So I actually *do* call people after disasters to check on them and help them get the resources they need. :teehee: But from my perspective it isn't political - it's a branch of health care.
> .


I guess I would be a conserative, at least on any count mentioned so far. I just don't understand why you would think people aren't capable of taking care of themselves and locating the resources they would need, therefore needing your (or gov't) assistance to do so?


----------



## DaddyOh (Jan 20, 2014)

Im a moderate. Cannot stand entrenched fringe liberals ot conservatives. Useless as tits on a boar hog they both are. Cons and libs are just noisy sumbitches. The real political work is done by the moderates. 

Seriously what has the gop done for the last 5 years besides cockblock obama into uselessness, at a cost of $250000 per senator or rep, and a half million for the president (plus a huuuuuge benefit package and security) and they have done nothing to the tune of several billion dollars in salary. If you claim to be either liberal or conservative you should remember that you are part of the problem, not the solution.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

To answer your question, I work for an agency that serves people with severe disabilities. Our mission is to teach people the skills to do for themselves. But depending on a person's capacities and life experience that can be a long haul. After a catastrophe we would contact our existing clients ... but as with any agency or business, we're always open to new clients/customers as long as we have the funding to accommodate them.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

DaddyOh said:


> Im a moderate. Cannot stand entrenched fringe liberals ot conservatives. Useless as tits on a boar hog they both are. Cons and libs are just noisy sumbitches. The real political work is done by the moderates.
> 
> Seriously what has the gop done for the last 5 years besides cockblock obama into uselessness, at a cost of $250000 per senator or rep, and a half million for the president (plus a huuuuuge benefit package and security) and they have done nothing to the tune of several billion dollars in salary. If you claim to be either liberal or conservative you should remember that you are part of the problem, not the solution.


Our system of government, with numerous checks and balances, is intended to make it hard to do things for which there is not a broad consensus. As a result, by stopping the excesses of the majority Democrats, the GOP is doing exactly what it is supposed to do under our system.

When the parties reverse position, which will surely happen at some point, those roles will be reversed.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

DaddyOh said:


> Useless as tits on a boar hog they both are.


:laugh:

I'm with you. I am definitely politically-minded, but I find it pretty tedious to debate. We all have our opinions and nobody's gong to budge ... but I do get curious about other's perspectives.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I think you have to keep one thing in mind here and on any forum. Not all folks here are truly into Preparedness or Survivalism. Many folks come to the forums to be heard much in the same way as talk radio works. If you spend any time around true preppers you will find certain things. One they do tend to be middle class. Two they are independent sorts who lean much more toward the conservative side. In most cases they tend to be more Libertarian than true conservative. They do not like big government and they do not want to tell someone else how to live or who to live with. They want to take care of themselves and their families. 

Forums like this one address several different groups. True preppers/survivalist tend to stay more on the areas that relate to their interests. However, there are many here who want to talk religion, politics, conspiracy theories, or other things not related to preparedness. 

Are there Liberal Preppers? Yes. I know many but they are outnumbered by the more conservative groups by 8 or 9 to 1. Most preppers tend to be middle class. In my own case I am mostly Native American in my ethnic makeup. However, I know African Americans, Hispanics, Asians, and others involved in preparedness. You are going to find LGBT folks getting prepared. Prepping is not an exclusive club for old white people. 

Extreme conservatives and liberals tend to be the most vocal so they show up more on the forums. The best thing people can do is find those on the forums who most reflect their own beliefs and value systems. GB


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> I think you have to keep one thing in mind here and on any forum. Not all folks here are truly into Preparedness or Survivalism. Many folks come to the forums to be heard much in the same way as talk radio works. If you spend any time around true preppers you will find certain things. One they do tend to be middle class. Two they are independent sorts who lean much more toward the conservative side. In most cases they tend to be more Libertarian than true conservative. They do not like big government and they do not want to tell someone else how to live or who to live with. They want to take care of themselves and their families.
> 
> Forums like this one address several different groups. True preppers/survivalist tend to stay more on the areas that relate to their interests. However, there are many here who want to talk religion, politics, conspiracy theories, or other things not related to preparedness.
> 
> ...


I pretty much agree with you, but I don't think you can totally divorce politics, economics, etc. As there are people concerned about not only natural disasters, but also economic collapse, war (civil or between nations) and other man made disasters.

As long as those topics have people concerned, dialog is to be expected.

I also don't think you can really define "true preppers". For instance, we have homesteaders here. Does that mean that someone who lives in the suburbs and has been prepping for 10 years is not a true prepper? What we have is people in various states of preparedness, but I think everyone who is actually prepping qualifies as a true prepper, regardless of their politics.


----------



## DaddyOh (Jan 20, 2014)

And being a survivalist is not also being a prepper.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

DaddyOh said:


> And being a survivalist is not also being a prepper.


True, though the groups can overlap and the distinction will be lost on many who don't share the views of either.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Maybe someone can tell me the difference between a survivalist and a prepper?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Survivalist; I can survive in the woods on tree bark and grubs.
Prepper; So can I, but I think I will stick with dried beans till they run out.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Maybe someone can tell me the difference between a survivalist and a prepper?


A prepper is someone who has the resources and skills to take care of themselves without wishing harm upon others and is willing to share their skills with others to help them along their way.

Survivialist is of the mindset that they will live no-matter-what and it doesn't matter who is out there, they are willing to do whatever it takes to survive, even if it means eating their own children.

A friend of mine is a survivalist where he has told me that he has enough guns-n-ammo to take whatever he needs to live. Another friend is a prepper who has shown me his garden that produces enough food to live for years. Both of them have farms - both have livestock - both have guns and both are known to each other - but - they each have a different mindset.

I will go to the one friend for help - the other friend if I want to become his next meal.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Survivalist: I wish civilization would go away and leave me alone.
Prepper: I am afraid civilization is going to go away and leave me alone.


----------



## Bushpig (Feb 20, 2014)

I would consider a "prepper" as someone that wishes to prepare for one or more events. A good example would be someone in Florida would probably at least prepare for hurricanes among other things. Where as a "survivalist" is a someone that says I am going to be prepared for anything and everything. 

Most of the people I have met and consider themselves preppers seem to have a point where they say if that happens then "Lord help us all". The few survivalists I have met don't have that breaking point they assess the situation then improvise or adapt and overcome. So to some degree these terms can be interchangeable but the survivalist seems to take it a little further.

What a lot of people are calling a "survivalist" the "I am going to walk into the woods with just my knife, canteen, and the cloths on my back to live off the land" I have always termed as a "minimalist". Their philosophy is that the more knowledge I have the less I need to survive. Almost as if they make some mental vow of poverty. I think many "survivalist" still want and prepare to have as many comforts of life as we know it no matter what happens.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Well, now that we all know the difference between a prepper and survivalists ....

My personal opinion is that they are the same. The term survivalist used to describe preppers but when it became politically incorrect to be a survivalists the term prepper began being used. The left wing media and the government put the spin on survivalists by trying to equate survivalists with domestic terrorists way back around the Ruby Ridge and Waco (Branch Davidian) days in order to justify their heavy-handed techniques in dealing with such people. A lot of people bought the government BS and went into seclusion about then. Those who emerged and those who "discovered" prepping for the future adopted the new name (prepper) for "legitimacy." Now even preppers want to brand other preppers as "survivalists" as if doing so will keep the feds and media off their backs. IMO, that's BS. 

I won't let the media define who I am. As far as I'm concerned the greatest domestic threats to those in North America is the left wing (and their cronies, the media) and the government. They are the ones who want to restrict what we can buy, eat, drink, think, say and own and who want to take what you've earned and redistribute it to those who agree with them politically, and use the federal govt. to compel obedience to silence anyone who disagrees.

So let them define you if you want.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

mosquitomountainman, I believe you are very right in where the terms came from. To be honest there were quite a few nuts in the past, not talking about any specifics, who called themselves survivalists. The term prepper imo was created to signify a different type of preparedness that was less intimidating and more friendly.
So like Naekid mentioned, those that choose to call themselves survivalists today are often more out there, while people who call themselves preppers are often middle class suburbanites who buy a lot of stuff. But in reality they are all "survivalists" by most written definitions and there are all types of people calling themselves both titles.

I don't worry about anyone defining who I am but then again I don't call myself a prepper or a survivalist. I am a person who believes that I have a responsibility to take care of myself and those I care for in any foreseeable event. I try to live my life in a way that provides me with the skills and the means to be prepared for whatever situation arises. I will NOT do "whatever it takes" to survive if it violates my ethics and faith to an unacceptable degree.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

So what about the hippies who are into permaculture, sustainability, tiny houses, living simply, intentional communities, ect. Are they not preppers too, at least in the same sense that homesteaders are preppers, even though many do not self identify as such? 

In keeping with the OP, thats where youll find the more left leaning folks of a prepper bent...


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

FatTire said:


> So what about the hippies who are into permaculture, sustainability, tiny houses, living simply, intentional communities, ect. Are they not preppers too, at least in the same sense that homesteaders are preppers, even though many do not self identify as such?
> 
> In keeping with the OP, thats where youll find the more left leaning folks of a prepper bent...


As someone who has been involved in most of those groups in various ways; permaculture, sustainability, tiny houses, living simply and "back to the land" are groups where quite a few people focus on being prepared. Some people in those groups are left wing, some people in those groups are preparedness minded to any substantial degree. So we are dealing with a subset of a subset of a small portion of the population. MANY people in those groups refuse to prepare for even the most simple emergency, let alone contemplate a TEOTWAWKI scenario.

Preparedness is not exclusive from being left wing, however the truth is that there is a negative correlation, at least today. I think the important thing though is that whatever people believe politically they face the same challenges in a shtf situation and we can all help each other with that.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

FatTire said:


> So what about the hippies who are into permaculture, sustainability, tiny houses, living simply, intentional communities, ect. Are they not preppers too, at least in the same sense that homesteaders are preppers, even though many do not self identify as such?
> 
> In keeping with the OP, thats where youll find the more left leaning folks of a prepper bent...


Most of the people you describe don't want a socialist type society, they want a symbiotic society, instead of the current parasitic model, the symbiotics want to solve problems, not tell people that what they are doing is wrong and fail miserably to provide a remotely workable solution.

FatTire can you admit that the left has some flaws or will you get your back up and defend it 'til the end???


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> Most of the people you describe don't want a socialist type society, they want a symbiotic society, instead of the current parasitic model, the symbiotics want to solve problems, not tell people that what they are doing is wrong and fail miserably to provide a remotely workable solution.
> 
> FatTire can you admit that the left has some flaws or will you get your back up and defend it 'til the end???


When you say left, I think of what you just described as 'symbiotics'. Im sure we do have flaws, though from your description I dont know what you might think those flaws are, nor if I should defend them.

As to what passes for the left in the mainstream, they have a great many flaws, several of which I have attacked on this forum, right along with the majority here.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

In this thread I believe we'd have to go with what people call themselves rather than the category they fit into. I am not averse to being called a prepper or survivalists but the term that fits closest is homesteader. But then prior to that I was a survivalist which in my understanding made me also a prepper. And I'm a homesteader simply because I see that as the ultimate form of prepper/survivalist (and I like living this way). It is possible that more militant people have bought into the "survivalist" moniker in response to how it's been butchered by the media and government but in reality there is virtually no difference between them. The main point of saying this is that "preppers" not let their guard down thinking that calling themselves preppers makes them politically correct and, therefore, safe from inquisition by government or the liberal media. 

Another thing to think about. I'm noticing that preppers/survivalists, and to a lesser extent, homesteaders often grew up or (in adult life) experienced periods of need and/or shortages and sometimes crisis's in childhood that impacted their security. Any thought on that?


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Tirediron said:


> ... FatTire can you admit that the left has some flaws or will you get your back up and defend it 'til the end???


He has denigrated certain aspects of the "left" many times on this forum just as he has the "right."

I know him personally and would share a campfire (or my home) with him any time, any place. We obviously have some opposing views but despite the "liberal" label that's been attached to him I've found that he actually listens to the opposing views and considers them on their merits.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Very much appreciated 3M..


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

mosquitomountainman said:


> In this thread I believe we'd have to go with what people call themselves rather than the category they fit into. I am not averse to being called a prepper or survivalists but the term that fits closest is homesteader. But then prior to that I was a survivalist which in my understanding made me also a prepper. And I'm a homesteader simply because I see that as the ultimate form of prepper/survivalist (and I like living this way). It is possible that more militant people have bought into the "survivalist" moniker in response to how it's been butchered by the media and government but in reality there is virtually no difference between them. The main point of saying this is that "preppers" not let their guard down thinking that calling themselves preppers makes them politically correct and, therefore, safe from inquisition by government or the liberal media.
> 
> Another thing to think about. I'm noticing that preppers/survivalists, and to a lesser extent, homesteaders often grew up or (in adult life) experienced periods of need and/or shortages and sometimes crisis's in childhood that impacted their security. Any thought on that?


Re: your last paragraph. I can only speak for myself, but I would not characterize myself as having experienced need or shortages, and my childhood was pretty normal. Overall, I have been blessed with a good life. What I have experienced is a rather eclectic mix of disasters, which has led me to the conclusion that "stuff happens" and when it does you're on your own.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

As to the OP I too like anthropology I find that we have so many more things in common than not. I think that on this forum as on most people go where they feel comfortable. I'll bet the "lefties" if thats what you choose to call them have a place to commune. Getting back to your question if you go back a 100 years almost everyone regardless of political leaning were "preppers" because thats how people lived they did for themselves sort of like being a jack of all trades. Today people are more specialized they are also self centered and self serving. Once we were a nation of producers now we are consumers thats a serious about face. I personally don't care for labels Con, Lib, Survivalist, Prepper, Homesteader or whatever. Neither do I care how I'm refered to call me anything you want. Just don't call me after SHTF because you didn't prepare.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

mosquitomountainman said:


> It is possible that more militant people have bought into the "survivalist" moniker in response to how it's been butchered by the media and government but in reality there is virtually no difference between them. The main point of saying this is that "preppers" not let their guard down thinking that calling themselves preppers makes them politically correct and, therefore, safe from inquisition by government or the liberal media.
> 
> Another thing to think about. I'm noticing that preppers/survivalists, and to a lesser extent, homesteaders often grew up or (in adult life) experienced periods of need and/or shortages and sometimes crisis's [sic] in childhood that impacted their security. Any thought on that?


First part: We can partially blame Kurt Saxon and "Soldier of Fortune" magazine for having that happened. I know there are others that caused influence... but that is what I grew up with 

Part Two: I am NOT a prepper _because_ I have read Kurt Saxon books or S.O.F. magazines.... No, I am just aware of their existence.

I am a prepper because *yes* - - I have "experienced periods of need and/or shortages and sometimes crises" at various time in my life, and *yes* - - just like Geek, sometimes the shortages were a direct result of "a rather eclectic mix of disasters"


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

FatTire said:


> When you say left, I think of what you just described as 'symbiotics'. Im sure we do have flaws, though from your description I dont know what you might think those flaws are, nor if I should defend them.
> 
> As to what passes for the left in the mainstream, they have a great many flaws, several of which I have attacked on this forum, right along with the majority here.


I don't think you need to defend anything, and that is about as good of an answer as I could ask for, My question comes form when you very first joined when it seem to me that you would attack anything even remotely "antileft".

My question was not asked to start an argument simply out of curiosity, Most people are close to center with a few defining values one way or the other.

This leads to another question about prepping and religion or the lack there of.
Logic would have the atheist be the prepper 'cause there is no god coming to save them.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> Most people are close to center with a few defining values one way or the other.


Well said!:2thumb:


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Well, Mormons have been preppers since theres been Mormons.. Other than that, Im not sure what any particular religion has to say about being prepared. 

While I certainly cant speak for all atheists, for me personally it was at least in part my skeptical nature that lead me to discount the possibility of government help. 

Growing up po' white trash there were often times that we lacked for food, or the power got shut off, or (once) a tornado came thru the trailer park we were living in.. So once I was out on my own I always made sure there was enough basic food around for a week or so. I dont know if that made me a prepper, I didnt know there was a label for such a thing before about 4 or 5 years ago. All I know is, I didnt feel right unless I kept beans, rice, and oatmeal in the house, specially once i had kids.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

FatTire said:


> Well, Mormons have been preppers since theres been Mormons.. Other than that, Im not sure what any particular religion has to say about being prepared.


The bible does tell believers to be prepared in both the old and new testaments. Weather this has fallen by the way side is a different matter.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

DaddyOh said:


> And being a survivalist is not also being a prepper.


I disagree with that statement. Long before there were prepper's there were survivalists. I'm not talking about the militant groups that one hears about, that the media has labeled as survivalists. Like me, a survivalist was and is a person who is able to survive in any, or almost any conditions, which now include more urban as well as wilderness situations. So saying that a survivalist is not a prepper (being prepared) is rather uninformed and short sighted, since I consider my survival skills, as well as my home preperations (notice that prepper comes from the word preparation) things that will help me if something happens.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Grimm said:


> The bible does tell believers to be prepared in both the old and new testaments. Weather this has fallen by the way side is a different matter.


Luke 3:11 also says "Anyone who has two shirts should share with the one who has none, and anyone who has food should do the same." Not to stir it up, but I think these differing view points are weighted culturally as well as speak to different people in different ways based on their life understand. I know it was a different thread that Tirediron asked why Christians differ in believes and that's my best answer. Some people may understand this verse to mean help out maybe a neighbor or close family friend, where others may give almost all they've got as a test of faith that God will provide. (A heavily reoccurring theme in many biblical stories)This same logic and Inaccuracy in human interpretation of language is why there isn't a 100% agreement among Christians on some of the major issues. I don't think people pick and choose what to believe as much as some have said. Their are numerous dichotomies and people weight one side above another.

Luke 15 the story of the prodigal son is heavy on not being wasteful, frugality and saving.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

drfacefixer makes the point pretty well imo.

I think we have probably all heard the Bible used to support both sides of the "prepare" vs "preparing means you don't trust God" argument. Obviously religious people here believe that being prepared coincides with their beliefs but others who purport to be of the same faith disagree :dunno: Same thing happened with slavery. One thing Christians all should agree with is that humans are fallible.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

God heps them what heps themselves.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> God heps them what heps themselves.


BINGO!

You got it right on the nose.
:kiss:


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Another thing to think about. I'm noticing that preppers/survivalists, and to a lesser extent, homesteaders often grew up or (in adult life) experienced periods of need and/or shortages and sometimes crisis's in childhood that impacted their security. Any thought on that?


I grew up on our family owned/operated farm with a large family (9 children). We raised a lot of our vegetables and slaughtered livestock as well as hunted wild game for food. Looking back about 45 years to some of my earliest memories of this life, I feel we lived a life of not wanting or really needing anything. To someone from the outside looking in, who may have had an excessive amount of personal material possessions, we may have looked as if we lived in poverty, though we did not. We had a strong, caring and loving family unit who worked and played together (we made time for activities such as fishing/swimming in the creek, and travel to visit distant relatives when we could).

There were times when we would become isolated from the outside world due to weather, such as spring flooding or winter storms, either of which would cause travel to be impossible. Did this cause us any worries? No. We knew we still had each other to rely on and livestock to care for, so we did what we needed to do and continued living our lives as though nothing was really any different, because it was the normal seasonal scenario.

Fast-forward to today. I long for the independent living we had when I was growing up on the farm. Life was simple. Work was hard and rewarding. Life is not that way now, working for wages. It's still the same basic principle, being you are providing for you and yours by either growing your food or buying it...it's part of survival, but without growing your food you are giving up most of the control in how your food is handled and what goes into it before it reaches your table. I will say we did go through some lean times over the years, and these were more frequent than I cared for, until about 13 years ago after I landed a more solid job with successively better pay every year since then.

All that being said, part of my goal is to return to the homesteading lifestyle. For now, I can only stock up on LTS food and supplies in the hopes that if "it" all falls apart before then, I can still provide for my family long enough to make it all worthwhile...meaning, to see it through to the end and be able to return to some form of normalcy, whatever "normal" may become at that time. I also prepare for certain emergencies/major crisis, although these scenarios drive me in spurts, while the long-term outlook seems to be the foundation of my entire planning.

Long story short, and to better respond to your statement, I think that many of us who are not currently homesteading may have been exposed to situations in our lives which we would not care to repeat on a regular basis. One for me that rings a bell is a tornado that struck very near to our home while I was gone at work...things could have been much worse for us, but for many others, the situation was hopeless (most property that was damaged was not covered by insurance policies at that time...exempt from severe weather related damage). I don't want to relive that scenario without having a big, thick cushion to absorb all the bumps in the road (so to speak), and I am continuously looking for ways to be better prepared for it in coming years. That's just one example, of course...I don't see any need in going into details about our pending national crisis, but this is driving me to prepare, as well. So, for me, there are a multitude of reasons for preparing.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Proverbs 6:6-8
Consider the ant, O sluggard,
Observe her ways and be wise,
Which, having no chief,Officer or ruler,
Prepares her food in the summer
And gathers her provision in the harvest.

1 Timothy 5:8
But if anyone does not provide for his relatives, and especially for members of his household, he has denied the faith and is worse than an unbeliever. 

Genesis 41 
29 Behold, seven years of great abundance are coming in all the land of Egypt; and after them seven years of famine will come, and all the abundance will be forgotten in the land of Egypt, and the famine will ravage the land. So the abundance will be unknown in the land because of that subsequent famine; for it will be very severe. Now as for the repeating of the dream to Pharaoh twice, it means that the matter is determined by God, and God will quickly bring it about. Now let Pharaoh look for a man discerning and wise, and set him over the land of Egypt. Let Pharaoh take action to appoint overseers in charge of the land, and let him exact a fifth of the produce of the land of Egypt in the seven years of abundance. Then let them gather all the food of these good years that are coming, and store up the grain for food in the cities under Pharaoh’s authority, and let them guard it. Let the food become as a reserve for the land for the seven years of famine which will occur in the land of Egypt, so that the land will not perish during the famine.”


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

> Another thing to think about. I'm noticing that preppers/survivalists, and to a lesser extent, homesteaders often grew up or (in adult life) experienced periods of need and/or shortages and sometimes crisis's in childhood that impacted their security. Any thought on that?


I've shared some about the way I grew up on here before. We had nothing. As far as prepping as an adult, I never really thought about it until I was faced with a couple mini-disasters. We had severe ice storms two years in a row and were without power for over two weeks each time. No power meant no heat and no water. It wasn't very fun with an infant and two other small children. After that, it got me motivated to start prepping, and here I am


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

forluvofsmoke said:


> I grew up on our family owned/operated farm with a large family (9 children). We raised a lot of our vegetables and slaughtered livestock as well as hunted wild game for food. Looking back about 45 years to some of my earliest memories of this life, I feel we lived a life of not wanting or really needing anything. To someone from the outside looking in, who may have had an excessive amount of personal material possessions, we may have looked as if we lived in poverty, though we did not. We had a strong, caring and loving family unit who worked and played together (we made time for activities such as fishing/swimming in the creek, and travel to visit distant relatives when we could). ...


Great point you've brought up. When my son and daughter we're still in public school I had a teacher remark that even though most of the kids in her class (mine included) lived at or below the poverty level none of them ever seemed to _*feel*_ "poor." I responded that maybe they weren't (poor). Most of them there had vastly different standards than kids in the cities. They lived in the recreation capital of the United States (western MT) and loved outdoor sports which were mostly free. Plus, since they spent most of their time outdoors they weren't hung up on the latest video/computer games, etc. They just enjoyed life and did it without a lot of money.

The adults also never felt poor nor did they let the lack of money become an issue in their lives. (When most of your neighbors live as you do there isn't a lot of pressure to need "more" and who wants to spend all of their time feeding the greed monster if you have what you want?) They had food, clothing, good homes and God so how could they feel deprived of anything?

So much of our satisfaction in life stems from our attitude toward life.

Now understand, there's a huge difference between true poverty (lacking in necessities) and having an income below an arbitrary line set by a government agency. True poverty is never a good thing.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

mosquitomountainman said:


> ... in public school I had a teacher remark that even though most of the kids in her class (mine included) lived at or below the poverty level none of them ever seemed to _*feel*_ "poor." I responded that maybe they weren't (poor). Most of them there had vastly different standards than kids in the cities. ...they spent most of their time outdoors ... They just enjoyed life and did it without a lot of money.


You just described (to a "T") exactly my childhood.

My mom remembers us as being poor, but I never once felt poor.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Like goshengirl said, maybe its those of us who love and understand history. I wholeheartedly believe I was born in the wrong century. I do all I can off grid.

It could just be a mindset. I grew up visiting my great grandparents at my family's homeplace that's been in our family for 200 years. I helped plow the same dirt my great great grandfather tilled. I slept in the room all his children were born in. I grew up learning how to do things the old fashioned way. Could just be a Kentucky thing. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

dixiemama said:


> Like goshengirl said, maybe its those of us who love and understand history. I wholeheartedly believe I was born in the wrong century. I do all I can off grid.
> 
> It could just be a mindset. I grew up visiting my great grandparents at my family's homeplace that's been in our family for 200 years. I helped plow the same dirt my great great grandfather tilled. I slept in the room all his children were born in. I grew up learning how to do things the old fashioned way. Could just be a Kentucky thing.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


No it's not a Kentucky thing but I sure its an American thing. Regardless of politics I'll bet the majority of us here have a personal expierance like the one you describe above. The summers spent on the family farm when I was a kid were the best.


----------

